

Ask HN: Where to Find Good iPhone App Developers? - jack7890

I'd like to hire someone to build an iPhone app.  Googling yields plenty of options, but I'm having difficulty separating the wheat from the chaff?<p>Any suggestions?  I'm interested in both (a) personal recommendations and (b) sites that aggregate/rate iphone app developers.
======
egb
It kind of depends on the size/complexity of the app you need built, and any
special technologies it needs to use (sound or image processing, XMPP, etc).

My suggestion would be to search the AppStore for someone who's already built
something vaguely similar, and see if they're open to building yours.

------
sambeau
I can give you a personal recommendation for a very good iPhone dev team/Mac
OSX team who are currently looking for work (and can supply an independent
reference customer).

~~~
sambeau
Take a look here

<http://bertmcdowell.com/>

(lovely chap too)

------
one010101
Depends on what you want it to do! Give us some guidance here.

~~~
dave1619
Agree. If you share more about what you're trying to develop, we can give you
more guidance.

